# Miniature poodle breeders in BC or AB, Canada?



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

The Geographic Breeders List stickied is a work in progress. 








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


Our breeder is terrific. Her standards are beautiful and have such wonderful temperaments: Michelle Birchard, New Destiny Flourtown, PA Cleo's sire is Sam, who belongs to a member of the forum here.




www.poodleforum.com





There's a few Canadian breeders listed, but in Ontario. I just found a goldmine of info in a pdf from The Poodle Club of Canada. I've not looked it over, but here's the link to the pdf list:


http://www.poodleclubcanada.club/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/PCC2020Breeders.pdf



If you don't mind crossing the border, the two listed in Washington State are well known, and if it's not too far, Minnesota has some breeders listed. Not sure how that's all working in current conditions, but may be worth asking.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Keja Poodles in AB. Don't know where Ken is now but you may be able to contact Jacquie here:
Jacquie Fargey Keja Poodles


----------

